

The Rise of Behavior Generated Content - msingleton
http://www.mikesingleton.net/2010/01/24/the-rise-of-behavior-generated-content/
In 2009 there was a huge emergence of a new* type of content that was accelerated by the efforts of services trying to increase their virality through social networks: behavior generated content (BGC).
======
Perceval
Is this the same concept as the 'Implicit Web'?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implicit_Web>

------
ryanelkins
How do people feel about using behavior generated content on their sites? Is
there anyone who has seen a significant benefit to incorporating that? It does
seem to be on the rise but I'm not sure what data is out there to support the
idea that it is useful. (Although I'd like to find it if anyone has any
leads.)

